# уёбищной (!)



## .Jordi.

Hello:

What does _уёбищной _  (I'm not sure if I spellt it correctly) mean? I can't find it in any diccionary.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dmitryviewshkin

_non-standard, offensive_ "tremendous" as in "взрыв уёбищной силы" - "an explosion of tremendous power"


----------



## .Jordi.

Thank you, Dmitry, your definition should be added to our Word Reference diccionary.


----------



## Q-cumber

dmitryviewshkin said:


> _non-standard, offensive_ "tremendous" as in "взрыв уёбищной силы" - "an explosion of tremendous power"



Sorry, but I strongly disagree. *Уёбищный*  <foul language, adj.> never meant "tremendous". It means miserable, ugly, unpleasant, of poor quality, and so on.

The sample sentence "взрыв уёбищной силы" doesn't make much sense to me.  An explosion of tremendous power would be "взрыв невъебенной  (or охуительной  ) силы".


----------



## .Jordi.

Q-cumber said:


> Sorry, but I strongly disagree. *Уёбищный*  <foul language, adj.> never meant "tremendous". It means miserable, ugly, unpleasant, of poor quality, and so on.
> 
> The sample sentence "взрыв уёбищной силы" doesn't make much sense to me.  An explosion of tremendous power would be "взрыв невъебенной  (or охуительной  ) силы".


Thanks for your input, Q-cumber. I found _уёбищной _in the following sentence: _В жизни не видел такого уёбищного гета._ So you don't think that it could mean _tremendous _here?

BTW It's funny that in Russian охуительной means tremendous, in Polish there is a verb _ochujeć_ , which means _to go crazy . _


----------



## dmitryviewshkin

When I saw "уё...*ной*" I instantly recalled "силы", and I wrote "non-standard".


----------



## Awwal12

Well, I agree with Q-cumber.
1. Уёбищный (adj.) is a word of Russian obscene vocabulary.
2. It means "wretched", "ugly", "disgusting" - i.e. expresses highly negative and disdainful attitude.
3. Meaning "_tremendous_" is totally impossible.


.Jordi. said:


> Thanks for your input, Q-cumber. I found _уёбищной _in the following sentence: _В жизни не видел такого уёбищного гета._ So you don't think that it could mean _tremendous _here?


It should mean something like "I haven't seen such a shitty *get* in my whole life". But more expressively.


> BTW It's funny that in Russian охуительной means tremendous, in Polish there is a verb _ochujeć_, which means _to go crazy . _


In Russian, similar verb "охуеть" (imp. "охуевать") takes place. It has two basic meanings:
1. to grow dumb with astonishment; to drop one's jaw; (literary syn. "обалдеть")
2. to become saucy (literary syn. "обнаглеть").
In some context, of course, it also can mean "to go crazy".


----------



## Q-cumber

.Jordi. said:


> Thanks for your input, Q-cumber. I found _уёбищной _in the following sentence: _В жизни не видел такого уёбищного гета._ So you don't think that it could mean _tremendous _here?



  Please consider my reply below as a pure supposition only. 
   I suggest the phrase was written by a homosexual male and it means: *"I've never ever seen such an ugly <miserable> straight!"*
If you could provide more context, then we will have a better chance of giving you the right answer.


----------



## Awwal12

> I suggest the phrase was written by a homosexual male


Not necessary. )))))
For example, "гет" in the Russian Internet slang can also mean any material (usually message or article) under some round or interesting number (from English "to get").
Look at lurkmore.ru for more info.


----------



## Q-cumber

Awwal12 said:


> Not necessary. )))))
> "Ãåò"* in the Russian Internet slang can also mean any material (usually message or article) under some round or interesting number *(from English "to get").
> Look at lurkmore.ru for more info.



Hmm... do you think that someone published his post on a forum say under number 777 and another guy 'praised' him this way: "Â æèçíè íå âèäåë òàêîãî ó¸áèùíîãî ãåòà". ??

Anyway, I'm not a fortune teller.


----------



## Awwal12

> Hmm... do you think that someone published his post on a forum say under number 777 and another guy 'praised' him this way: "В жизни не видел такого уёбищного гета". ??


I thought about this possibility. 
But without the context, we really seem to test our abilities in fortune telling now.


----------



## dmitryviewshkin

Awwal12 said:


> 3. Meaning "_tremendous_" is totally impossible.



Nothing is impossible in a language. Of course, in the example above the word means "miserable", maybe even "pathetic". But if you think of the etymology of the word, you see "уёбище", and you see "уебать", which means "to hit smb with all your might, so that your opponent is no longer able to continue the fight". So you can say: "Вчера Фёдор [Емельяненко] так уебал Роджерсу, что тот даже подняться не смог". And the adjective here is "уёбищный", though it is not widely used. "Удар у Емельяненко просто уёбищной силы".


----------



## .Jordi.

Thank you all. 
Awwal12 is right, I've read this phrase on some internet forum (Belarusian) and it was a comentary about some post called _get_, which is, as Awwals says, in internet slang a post ending with some interesting number.
After reading your explication I have a feeling the word _*уёбищной* _is somehow ambiguous, it may have both negative and positive konotations, am I right? Or normally it's always negative but in some contexts it _could _be positive? Because in Polish the adjective _zajebisty _(derived as in Russian from _jebać_) means _great_, _cool_, and it's also vulgar.


----------



## Awwal12

2*dmitryviewshkin*
"Уёбищный" has not much to do with the verb "уебать", because it cannot be produced from it directly. Or maybe your would try to derive the word "чудовищный" from the verb "чудить"?  Really, the only close related word is "уебище", and it has the only and definite meaning.


----------



## Awwal12

.Jordi. said:


> Thank you all.
> After reading your explication I have a feeling the word _*уёбищной* _is somehow ambiguous, it may have both negative and positive konotations, am I right?


No, it may not. Even if *dmitryviewshkin* would insist on that. 


> Or normally it's always negative but in some contexts it _could _be positive? Because in Polish the adjective _zajebisty_ (derived as in Russian from _jebać_) means _great_, _cool_, and it's also vulgar.


The Russian analogue is "заебись" , with totally the same meaning (as the exclamation). An adjective "заебательский" theoretically can be derived from it, but more frequently "заебись" is used as a sort of adjective itself ("Машина у него - заебись"), or is replaced with some other positive adjectives ("невъебенный" , "охуенный" , "охуительный" , "охуевертительный"  etc.)


----------



## dmitryviewshkin

.Jordi. said:


> ...normally it's always negative but in some contexts it could be positive?


It's mostly negative, you're right.



Awwal12 said:


> Or maybe your would try to derive the word "чудовищный" from the verb "чудить"?



Actually, yes. And I would.

ЧУДИ́ТЬ, -ди́шь; несов. Разг. Совершать нелепые, странные поступки; дурить (разг. Совершать нелепые, сумасбродные поступки).

ЧУДО́ВИЩНЫЙ, -ая, -ое; -щен, -щна, -щно. Выходящий за пределы обычного.

As for the word in question, "уебать" - defeat completely, "уёбище" - complete failure.


----------



## Awwal12

dmitryviewshkin said:


> Actually, yes. And I would.
> 
> ЧУДИ́ТЬ, -ди́шь; несов. Разг. Совершать нелепые, странные поступки; дурить (разг. Совершать нелепые, сумасбродные поступки).
> 
> ЧУДО́ВИЩНЫЙ, -ая, -ое; -щен, -щна, -щно. Выходящий за пределы обычного.
> 
> As for the word in question, "уебать" - defeat completely, "уёбище" - complete failure.


Откуда взято определение?

Вот Ушаков:
*ЧУДО'ВИЩНЫЙ*, ая, ое; -щен, щна, щно.
*1.* _только полн. формы._ _Прил. к_ чудовище в 1 знач.; являющийся чудовищем (книжн.). _Ч. вид. Чудовищное существо. По углам едва заметно дымятся высокие курильницы, представляющие чудовищных зверей._ Тургенев. *2.* _только полн. формы._ То же, что тератологический (см. тератология во 2 знач.; искус.). _Ч. стиль. Ч. орнамент._ *3.* _перен._ Непомерно большой, гигантский, страшный. _Чудовищное преступление. В чудовищных размерах. Ч. аппетит. Одна сплошная чудовищная волна обхватывает весь круг небосклона._ Тургенев.

Вот толковый словарь ruLib.info online: 
*Ударение: чудо́вищный*


_*прил.*_
*Соотносящийся по значению с существительным: **чудовище**, связанный с ним. *
*Подобный чудовищу (1), характерный для него; устрашающе уродливый. 3) *
*перен. разг. Неимоверно большой; гигантский, огромный. *
*Достигший крайней степени уродливых форм; страшный.*

*перен. Невероятный по силе своей бесчеловечности, низости, подлости.*
Вот, наконец, Ожегов:
*Чудовищный*
1. Представляющий собой чудовище N1/2, вызывающий чувство ужаса
2. Необычайный по своим отрицательным качествам
3. Крайне большой, весьма значительный.

Нигде не указывается какой-либо связи с "чудить" ("Делать, выкидывать странности, дурить, мудрить".) Немудрено. Неужто вы думаете, что суффиксами "ов" и "ищ" можно распоряжаться как угодно?..


----------



## dmitryviewshkin

Awwal12 said:


> Откуда взято определение?



The definitions are from Словарь русского языка в четырех томах (Малый академический словарь, МАС) — наиболее авторитетный нормативный словарь современного русского литературного языка, охватывающий с необходимой полнотой общеупотребительную лексику и фразеологию и предписывающий стандарты употребления слов и устойчивых словосочетаний. Словарь представляет современное состояние словарного состава русского литературного языка, а также включает часть широкоупотребительной лексики русского литературного языка от пушкинской эпохи до наших дней, необходимую для понимания произведений художественной, публицистической и научной литературы XIX—XX вв.


----------



## Awwal12

Очень забавно смотрится вырывание цитат с мясом.  Даже не знаю, что тут комментировать. Нутром чую троллинг.

МАС говорит сам за себя:

*ЧУДО́ВИЩНЫЙ*, -_ая_, -_ое_; -_щен_, -_щна_, -_щно_. *1.* Страшный, устрашающий. _Звери чудовищного вида перекликались страшными голосами._ Куприн, На глухарей. 
*2.* Выходящий за пределы обычного *по своим размерам, величине, силе.* _Впереди, бурля пеной, --- поднялся чудовищный вал._ Новиков-Прибой, Женщина в море. _— Дерево, о котором я хотел вам сказать, — это мамонтово дерево, секвойя. --- Толщина ствола у нее чудовищная, до пятнадцати метров._ Паустовский, Секвойя. _Ночью, уже перед рассветом налетел чудовищной силы ураган. Он сломал около десятка тополей в деревне._ А. Иванов, Повитель. 
*3.* Достигший крайней степени в своем проявлении. _Чудовищная нищета. Чудовищная несправедливость. Чудовищное преступление._ □ _Рассказывали почти чудовищные факты из ее помещичьей практики ---. Говорили, например, что она, еще будучи девушкой, защипала до смерти данную ей в услужение девчонку._ Салтыков-Щедрин, Пошехонская старина. _Конверт был вскрыт в назначенный_ 692 _срок; там лежал чистый лист бумаги. Страшное подозрение в чудовищном обмане овладело всеми._ Агапов, Взбирается разум.

И ведь дело-то не в семантике как таковой, а больше даже в морфологии. Давайте еще тогда сравним "убить" и "биток" (это средство для убийства, что ли? ). Бесспорно, у всех этих пар слов общее происхождение, но напрямую они не связаны никак.


----------



## dmitryviewshkin

Awwal12 said:


> *2.* Выходящий за пределы обычного *по своим размерам, величине, силе.*


Exactly. If you "чудишь", it can lead to a "чудовищной глупости", that could cost smb his/her life, and then you are a "чудовище". 

Russian, as any language, is a system, but not a static one -- it's an ever evolving organism. Come to think of it.


----------



## Q-cumber

I think this foul word doesn't deserve such a detailed examination.


----------



## cyanista

*Mod note:*

Уважаемые форумисты! 

Пожалуйста, отмечайте ругательства и мат значком  , чтобы помочь изучающим русский язык.

Кроме этого, не копируйте полностью определения из других словарей, так как согласно нашим правилам разрешаются только краткие цитаты. Пожалуйста, цитируйте с чувством, с толком, с расстановкой и делайте ссылки на соответствующий сайт.

Заранее спасибо.


----------

